# Is my puppy bi color?



## Sltcnam (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello! I'm new here and just got my first ever German shepherd puppy!! She's 8 weeks old and was the runt of the litter. I'm just curious if anyone can take a look and tell me if you think she's a bi color or if she's going to lighten up dramatically. I have no prior experience just have been reading about the different colors for a few days. At first I assumed she'd just get a lot lighter like the traditional way you'd imagine a German shepherd which I now know is called "saddle back" but after reading I'm questioning if she's a bi color. She's almost completely black with just a little bit of lighter tan color on her feet and on her cheeks and a little on her chest and under her tail. I will try to attach some photos to let you see. Thanks for any input!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No, she is a B&T, there is no toe penciling and she has too much tan on her face to be a bicolor...she's very cute!


----------



## Sltcnam (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you! She's so sweet! But what is toe penciling exactly? That was the one thing I was unsure about that I kept reading! And her face is completely black except for the spots on her cheeks which I read bi colors could have idk if the pictures showed her face good enough or are the spots on her cheeks lighter than would be on a bi color? Not trying to argue at all just curious!! Added a pic with a better shot of her face for reference!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Look at the pups in this litter, they are bicolors with evident toe penciling(some sables are included too)
(Wildhaus Kennels P Litter)
Your puppy will lighten up as she ages, where a true bicolor stays fairly close to the same that they are as a young pup. 
I have a bicolor, though she has a white spotting gene and that masked her pencil toes on a couple feet. Here she is at 10 weeks, ears going up;

8 weeks;


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, that baby puppy of yours will lighten quite a bit. 

The question is not whether or not a bi-color, but whether she will have a saddle or a blanket. Can't be 100% sure on that yet. Cute pup though.


----------



## Sltcnam (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh ok I see so her toes would be super black if they were "penciled." Your girl is so pretty! Thanks for explaining!


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

It's amazing how they lighten up...mine looked pretty black at first too but it seemed like overnight her whole belly turned tan and it creeped up her legs, spread over her shoulders and over her face. With lots of specks of grey. It's fun to watch. She is super cute BTW!!!!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Black and Tan pups are born almost completely black but they lose a lot of that black as they mature, she will get a lot more tan as time goes on.. How much is pretty impossible to say at this point! My definition of bi-color is a dog who is solid black minus tan points on their feet, they would have no tan of their faces.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> Look at the pups in this litter, they are bicolors with evident toe penciling(some sables are included too)
> (Wildhaus Kennels P Litter)
> Your puppy will lighten up as she ages, where a true bicolor stays fairly close to the same that they are as a young pup.
> I have a bicolor, though she has a white spotting gene and that masked her pencil toes on a couple feet. Here she is at 10 weeks, ears going up;
> ...


holy cow i am in love... beautiful


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## atl.koda (Apr 30, 2019)

The white is oh so cool!


----------

